# Exposing the effort to seize America's public lands



## Watcher (Dec 31, 2008)

A very in-depth article about the corporate sponsored "sagebrush rebellion"

Exposing the effort to seize America's public lands
by Ty Hansen 02/26/2015 
http://www.hatchmag.com/articles/exposing-effort-seize-americas-public-lands/7712386

Hatch Magazine is an online magazine / site dedicated to the sport of fly fishing.

As one person said: follow the money.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Watcher said:


> A very in-depth article about the corporate sponsored "sagebrush rebellion"
> 
> Exposing the effort to seize America's public lands
> by Ty Hansen 02/26/2015
> ...


As another person said: You get what you ask for.

.


----------

